# Bottle dreams?



## RIBottleguy (Jan 16, 2013)

You know you got it bad when you start dreaming about digging nice bottles lol.  How many of you dream about finding your "dream" bottle or a killer dump?  Last night I had a pretty funny one.  Some kid was digging along my road where there was clearly never any dumping.  Of course in my dream it was packed with bottles.  I was thinking this was pretty sweet, a dump right near my house!  I was pulling out all sorts of pontiled bottles I'm sure don't exist due to the weird shapes or names (ie Spock's Emotional Purgative).  I particularly remember a crude J.H Cutter fifth which has no business in RI lol.

 Anyone else want to confess dreaming of those fascinating glass containers?


----------



## Bottleworm (Jan 16, 2013)

I may be young but yes I have had my fair share of those. One of my dreams was in the town my dad grew up in and there is a dump. Well my dream was I went back in time and helped him dig it and as we were digging a couple kids came down and asked if we found anything. We said yeah a bunch of old bottles.  But we found an awesome bottle so they asked what it was. Well anyway we show it to them and the one kids grabs it and smashes the crap out of it. And then I woke up after that and thought man wait till I see that kid then remembered oh yeah it was a dream then fell back asleep. I have had others just about digging and finding that diamond in the rough bottle in some run down antique store but that is about it.[8|]


----------



## glass man (Jan 17, 2013)

I have had many of them..but they are frustrating cause I never recognize the bottles I am finding...guess that might me good though finding 100's of one of a kind bottles! They are always in great colors and I am finding most right off the top of the ground!!JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I have had many of them..but they are frustrating cause I never recognize the bottles I am finding...guess that might me good though finding 100's of one of a kind bottles! They are always in great colors and I am finding most right off the top of the ground!!JAMIE


Do you ever awake and look them up? I've done that. []


----------



## sandchip (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, I've dreamed of finding bottles and arrowheads.  Hell waking up though.


----------



## ScottBSA (Jan 17, 2013)

I dream about finding bottles several times a year.  Usually it's right after I have cleaned my collection or done some research.  I agree, they are usually colored pontiled jobs, intact and clean and not hazy and oxidized right from the ground.  Dream on!


----------



## digger dun (Jan 17, 2013)

when I was a kid collecting bottle caps, I would dream of finding handfulls of colorful caps till my pockets were bursting. As a teenager obsessed with licence plates I would dream of finding all manner of exotic colorful plates embossed with foreign characters. Now as an adult I often dream of the dig. I think it is just a symptom of the wonderful malady we all suffer from, and would question the motives of a digger who didn't dream of the hunt.


----------



## Headhunter2 (Jan 17, 2013)

Over the holidays, I was partaking in some liquid spirits and all my Hobbleskirts seem to get fat and I thought I had several Prototypes. Does this classify as a dream?


----------



## grizz44 (Jan 17, 2013)

I found a dump once but couldn't dig it because the ground was frozen solid. I managed to pull up some of the frozen leaves and could see about a dozen amber whiskey fifths just barely sticking out of the frozen dirt. By spring I had dreamed of finding every glop top western fifth known to man. In the end they all turned out to be "Federal Law" whiskeys. About 40 years too late, but man them was some good dreams.

 Chuck


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2013)

I have dreams about finding bottles and other treasures all the time.. I wish I could type up a coherent description of such a dream, but the trouble is during the dream, things I find morph and change into other things.. so do the places I'm finding stuff and the people I might be interacting with in the dream.. it's all quite amusing though, I must admit.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2013)

I had a dream I dug a PUCE Eagle. Theres that word again Bhahahahah ya freakin numb nutz


----------



## grizz44 (Jan 17, 2013)

> I had a dream I dug a PUCE Eagle


 
 Did you have it ..............._TUMBLED_...........?


----------



## botlguy (Jan 18, 2013)

Even at my advanced age and after all this time collecting I still frequently have bottle and fruit jar and insulator related dreams. Being somewhat of an opposite gender appreciateor (is that a word?  [] )  those dreams often have a female connection. 

 My name's Jim and I'm an addict.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> Even at my advanced age and after all this time collecting I still frequently have bottle and fruit jar and insulator related dreams. Being somewhat of an opposite gender appreciateor (is that a word?  [] )  those dreams often have a female connection.
> 
> My name's Jim and I'm an addict.


 

 I see, so you dream of ladies leg bitters, Fridley & Cornman's Ladie's Choice fruit jar, and pink insulators?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 18, 2013)

I had a dream I was walking through an old area on the sidewalk. Then I would peel the sod back and pick up the bottles I just exposed underneath. But I didn't want anyone to see me doing it.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RIBottleguy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jan 19, 2013)

my dream is to find a blob top producing dump with nyc bottles in it... 5 year search and nothing... I know a few people who know of such spots in the bronx and a bit further north but wont share.

 And I have had dreams of digging such a spot on numerous occasions since I started the quest. A week ago I dreamed I dug out my two most wanted blobs from such a dump.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 19, 2013)

I remember a bottle dream one time that I had, where I was digging fantastic variations of my favorite meds, in colors that they never came in, but each time I went to free one, the neck pulled away from every one...[&:]


----------



## botlguy (Jan 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I remember a bottle dream one time that I had, where I was digging fantastic variations of my favorite meds, in colors that they never came in, but each time I went to free one, the neck pulled away from every one...[&:]


 
 That's not a dream, that is a NIGHTMARE.


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Jan 19, 2013)

Even though I'm only younger about 1/4th of my dreams are about local sodas, medicines, and digging perfect ACL milks and sodas...lol


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: botlguy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You got that right Jim....![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  grizz44
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Not in my wildest nightmares [8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 20, 2013)

I had another bottle related dream and it is 30 pages long so far.[]

 It is called "The outhouse Break"  a fantasy dream dig/dig's  to say the least.


----------

